# Smoke chuck roast



## honkersmoke (May 27, 2015)

Anyone have a great smoker recipe for great smoke chuck roast!!! Looking to do it this weekend!!!


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2015)

I LOVE smoked chuckies.  What exactly are you looking for?  I've got smoker recipes for Cuban, Mexican, BBQ, Korean, Shredded, Chopped, Pot ( the roast not the weed), and everyone's favorite Pepper Stout Beef, a recipe that makes the rounds on the Internet.  I'll post that last one but should you want any of the others, I'll post them too.   

*Pepper Stout Beef*

*Ingredients:*
4 lbs chuck roast
Kosher Salt and coarse ground black pepper
Onion powder
Garlic powder
3 bell peppers. (I used 3. Red, Green and Yellow)
3 Jalapeños ( Can use fewer for less heat)
1 lg red onion
6 Garlic Cloves (Crushed)
1/4 cup Worcestershire Sauce
12 oz bottle of Guinness Extra Stout

*Directions:*

1. Fire up the smoker to a medium level smoke 250-275°F.

2. Cover the chuck roast with SPOG.

3. Smoke the roast for about 3 hours with hickory wood or until the internal temp hits 165°F.

4. When the roast is nearing the first target temperature cut up the peppers, onions, jalapeños and garlic.  Add to an aluminum pan along with the Worcestershire Sauce and Guinness. Mix em up and let them wait for the meat.

5. At 165 degrees, its time to add the meat to the veg.  Seal tightly with a double layer of HD aluminum foil.

6. Crank up the smoker, grill, or oven to 325°F and let go for about 3 hours.

7. After about 3 hours the meat should be fork tender and the veggies will be soft and juicy.  Go ahead and shred the beef into the veggies and mix it up.

8. Once the meat and veggies are all mixed up, its time to put everything back uncovered in the 325°F smoker/grill/oven for about 30 minutes until the juice reduces by half.  Or you can put it all in a Dutch Oven on the stove and reduce there, which is what I do.

9. After 30 minutes grab a ciabatta, tortilla, french roll or just a fork and go to town.


----------



## honkersmoke (May 27, 2015)

Hey thanks so much for th reply!

That recipe looks great but really looking for the most basic smoked chuck recipe, 
Something to start my wife off on the good side of my smoker, she loved my ribs, wings and sausage, now for a chuck! 
Real basic, tender pulled chuck !

Thanks
Honker


----------



## noboundaries (May 28, 2015)

Got it.  This recipe with give you real basic, tender pulled chuck.

Chuck roast makes great faux burnt ends too, but that's a slightly different recipe than below, but close. 

The picture below was this recipe but was two roasts actually, not one, and we had already pulled some off for sandwiches before I remembered to take a picture.  You get quite a bit of shrinkage with chuckies so doubling the recipe isn't a bad idea if you like leftovers for a couple days. 

*Smoked Chuckie for Pulled or Chopped Beef*

*Ingredients*
3 to 3.5 lb boneless chuck roast
SPOG (Salt Pepper Onion Garlic)
1 cup beef-broth.  Extra special if you can find the garlic and onion infused broth
1 large sweet onion, chopped
6 oz Sweet Baby Ray's Honey or Brown Sugar Hickory Barbeque Sauce
Salt to taste

*Directions*

1. Liberally apply the rub to the top and bottom of the roasts.  You can do the sides too if you wish. 

2. Fire up the smoker to 250°F to 275°F and keep it in that range for two-three hours, smoking the meat with your wood of choice.  Chuckies love hickory and/or oak.  

3. Once smoked for two - three hours, get ready to wrap them in a double layer of heavy duty aluminum foil.  Fold up the sides of the foil then add the beef broth and chopped onion on top of the chuck roasts.  Seal the foil tightly. 

4. Put the wrapped roast back on the smoker and crank the heat up to 350F if possible for 2 1/2 hours.  If 275F is your max temp you'll need to go about another 3 1/2 hours.  No need to add any further smoke.  You can even transfer to the oven in the house if you want. 

5. After the proper amount of time check the internal temp of the meat.  Should be in the 205-210°F range.  If not, cook a little longer.  Since you are braising the meat in the foil it will turn out moist and tender.    

6. When at the right temp pull off the smoker or out of the oven and let the roast rest for about an hour.  Open the foil, pour off the liquid, then pull/shred, discarding any large connective tissue or chunks of unrendered fat.

7. Once pulled or chopped, add the BBQ sauce and about 1/2 cup of the drippings.  Lightly salt too if needed.  

8. Serve on a bun or eat just like that.













Pulled Beef 02.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Sep 29, 2013


----------



## honkersmoke (May 28, 2015)

Nice, that's the recipe I was looking for! I gotta start somewhere to get the basics of my smoker down and then can tinker with recipes! I appreciate your help and there will be more questions to come!!! Cheers


----------



## gary s (May 28, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a partly cloudy and warm day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## joe black (May 28, 2015)

Welcome from SC, honker.  I know you will enjoy this site.  You have already gotten a great start with your questions.  You gave enough information for a person to give you a specific answer.  Ya' done guud!   Nobounderies recipe looks really simple for a chuckie.  I believe even I could handle that.  Good luck,   Joe


----------



## honkersmoke (May 29, 2015)

Guys, looking at a lot of recipes and gonna use he basic recipe for this weekend! Lots of people say chuckies may take longer the. You expect! Time frame on this 4-5 pounder you think, and how much smoke?


----------



## noboundaries (May 29, 2015)

Chuckies can be more stubborn than briskets or pork butts, but not always.  The temp you use will help determine timing.  Wrapping will help too.  

I usually buy boneless chuckies in the 3.5 lb range because that's how my grocer cuts them.  I always wrap mine at some point after the time mentioned in the 250-275 smoke.  I've had them done in 5 hours, and one took 9.5 total, the last hour was actually on the stovetop in a Dutch oven to get pull apart tender.


At 250-275 figure roughly 2 hours per pound.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 6, 2015)

I like the looks of that "basic" recipe as well, no boundaries! You just made me pull one out of the freezer. Is 2 1\2 lb to small? I tend to get smaller pieces since it's usually just the Mrs. and me. you won't believe what you can learn at this site, honker. I've only been a member for a few weeks but have been reading the site for a long time.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2015)

SmokeyMose said:


> Is 2 1\2 lb too small?


Nope.  It will work fine!


----------

